

Show HN: Beta Users Now - pghimire
http://www.betausersnow.com/

======
TMK
I'm wondering how the cash out works. I have completed one beta testing and it
shows $5.00 as my available balance.

------
pghimire
We created BetaUsersNow.com with the goal of allowing startups get immediate
access to a pool of Targeted users and immediate feedback during their beta
phase. During past 7 months of our own beta phase, we have been signing up
users from all walks of life and have collected their detailed demographic
information - including city, state, country, Gender,Birth Year, Yearly
Household Income, marital Status, Web/Computer Expertise, Web Usage on a
Typical Day, Areas of Interest and device ownership (iPhone, iPad) etc. This
will allow a recently launched startup to directly go to a pool of its target
demographics and test products out. In a nutshell, BetaUsersNow will provide
you a pool of targeted users, that fall within your target demographics, who
will signnup at your website, follow your instructions to use your website,
app and give you actionable feedback.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts.

